#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  God, familie en liefde met een ongelovige

## Fayha95

Ik wil graag jullie advies en mijn hart een beetje luchten...

Ik heb sinds 2 jaar een relatie met een geweldige Nederlandse jongen. Maar ik heb dit verborgen gehouden omdat mijn ouders en familie dit denk ik niet zouden accepteren, en ik wil ze het liefst niet kwijt natuurlijk.

Ik heb mezelf voorheen nooit zo bezig gehouden met het geloof, maar mijn vriend heeft deze aandachtig bestudeerd en is niet gelovig en ondanks dat het mij vanaf geboorte bij is gebracht moet ik eerlijk bekennen dat er, sinds ik de Koran en Hadith's echt ben gaan lezen, grote vraagtekens zijn ontstaan.

Toen we in het begin van onze relatie soms discussies hadden over het geloof, sloot ik mezelf snel uit en werd deze discussie snel frustrerend voor mij, en vertelde hem dat hij maar met mensen moest gaan praten die er meer verstand van hadden. Die konden dit vast beter aan hem uitleggen dacht ik. Ondanks dat hij het wel goed bedoelde, en eigenlijk oprecht interesse had wat ik geloofde en waarom, kon ik hem geen goed antwoord geven, en werd soms zelfs boos. Terwijl hij zo'n reactie eigenlijk niet verdiende. Zodoende hebben we op een gegeven moment deze gesprekken zoveel mogelijk proberen te vermijden.

Op een gegeven moment zei hij tegen mij, dat hij graag voorgesteld wilde worden aan mensen waar ik van dacht die het beter uit zouden kunnen leggen en dat hij graag zou willen dat ik bij die gesprekken zou zijn, zodat we er wellicht beiden iets van op kunnen steken. Ik heb dit gedaan, met als voorwaarde dat het niet bekend zou worden dat wij samen zijn, maar dat hij gewoon een vriend van me was die interesse had in dit gesprek. Ik was ervan overtuigd en hoopte dat hij zich dan zou bekeren naar de Islam, en dat alle lasten qua familie enz eindelijk van m'n schouders zouden vallen. Zijn enige voorwaarde was dat ik eerlijk en met een 'open mind' deze gesprekken zou observeren, hier ben ik ook mee akkoord gegaan.

Ik heb mijn uiterste best gedaan om de meest intelligente mensen, die serieus bezig waren met de Islam en waar ik en mijn familie naar opkeken, die ik in mijn omgeving kon vinden aan hem voor te stellen. 

Het bleek dat er na een aantal van deze gesprekken helaas dat zelfs deze intelligente mensen, vaak de vragen niet wisten te beantwoorden en op sommige punten (dingen waarvan ik niet eens wist dat ze in de Koran en Hadith's staan) toe moesten geven. Nu dat ik mezelf open had gesteld en eerlijk durfde te zijn was ik geshockeerd, over wat onze religie eigenlijk is. Eigenlijk wilde ik het niet geloven, ondanks dat dit zo duidelijk en onontkenbaar voor me blootgesteld werd. Ik kon maar niet geloven dat dit was wat mijn ouders zo graag wilden dat ik na zou streven, en dat dit was wat mijn ouders heilig geloven. Het leek alsof de wereld voor me instortte, en dat alles wat me verteld was niet echt was.

Gelukkig wist mijn vriend me te kalmeren, en gerust te stellen dat hij zeker wist dat mijn ouders en familie deze dingen hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet letterlijk nemen. En dat dat ook maar goed is, maar dat is uiteindelijk wel in tegenstrijd met wat de Koran van een Moslim verwacht.
Mijn vriend begrijpt ook dat een Moslim zijn een groot deel ook benvloed is door een culturele identiteit, vooral als je als Marokkaan in een ander land woont, het houdt ons toch een beetje samen. Wat ik van veel mede Marokkanen ook merk. 

Na dit alles ben ik in eerste instantie alles zelf na gaan zoeken, zonder de invloed van mijn vriend en de gevoerde gesprekken, maar ik kwam bij de meeste dingen op hetzelfde uit. Ik heb daarna ook andere religies zoals het Christendom bekeken, maar als ik eerlijk moet zijn zat de Islam voor mijn gevoel wel wat logischer in mekaar. Maar dat nam niet weg dat ik uiteindelijk ook dit niet meer kon geloven.

Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik nu op een punt ben gekomen dat ik me echt bevrijd voel, en ben nog steeds gelukkig met mijn vriend!

Nu ligt de enige uitdaging nog om mijn familie dit duidelijk te maken, in de hoop niet verbannen te worden. Ik zou het erg vinden als een meningsverschil een genadeslag is tussen het contact van mij en mijn familie.
Maar, ik ben er klaar mee om hypocriet te zijn, en me voor te doen dingen te geloven die ik niet meer geloof. Ik hou ontzettend veel van mijn familie en accepteer ze zoals ze zijn, met of zonder geloof. Het enige wat ik aan hun vraag is om mij datzelfde respect te tonen...

Ik heb van sommige andere Marokkanen en ex-Moslims gehoord dat het voor hun mee heeft gevallen en dat hun familie dit geaccepteerd heeft. Ik heb echter het vermoeden dat dit bij mij wat stroever gaat verlopen.

Een heel verhaal  :Smilie:  

Mijn vraag is of dat er hier anderen zijn die dit meegemaakt hebben en eventueel wat advies hebben...
Ik zou het erg waarderen! :Iluvu: 


Bedankt voor het luisteren (of ja, lezen  :knipoog: 


F

----------


## Noodkreet

Wow!! Dit is precies wat ik op dit moment doorsta. Ik zou zo graag met je in contact willen komen. 
Maar hoe?
Ik heb je een prive bericht gestuurd. Hoop dat je dat leest.

----------


## Broederrr

Al hamdoelillaah.

Moge Allaah de mensen beschermen tegen dwaling en ons leiden naar de waarheid.

Je verhaal is een merkwaardig gegeven. Merkwaardig in verschillende aspecten; denk bijvoorbeeld dat je in je verhaal "moedig" vertelt dat je 'objectief' op onderzoek bent geweest en tot je schrik tot dezelfde conclusies kwam als je vriend. Het is een gegeven dat je wel degelijk benvloedt bent door je vriend, niet vanwege de uitkomst, maar het is een logisch vervolg na dat de "liefde van je leven" al een conclusie had getrokken. Daarnaast is het mogelijk dat je je vragen neer legt bij broeders en zusters die het niet (geheel) kunnen uitleggen. Ik zet dan ook een vraagteken bij het geen jij onderzoek noemt. Waarom stopt jouw onderzoek bij die "intelligente" mensen? Verder kan er een kant tekening gezet worden bij wat jij intelligent noemt. Zo kunnen er verscheidene kanttekeningen geplaatst worden. 

Het zijn de zonden waar door Allaah de mensen laten dwalen en de harten laat verharden. Waarbij als de waarheid recht voor hun neus bevindt, zij dit niet zien. De zonden vermeerderen en men ziet door de bomen het bos niet meer tot dat ze op een punt in hun leven komen, waarin ze het niet erg vinden. O wee, die persoon, O wee, die persoon.. Moge Allaah de moslims beschermen tegen dwaling en ons ver weg houden van het geen Hem ontevreden maakt. 

Alle lof zij Allaah, dat broeders en zusters moslims zijn omdat ze er in geloven, omdat ze de boeken van de geleerden hebben gelezen, omdat ze les hebben gevolgd bij geleerden en imaams. Cultureel aspect is nauwelijks zichtbaar in de huidige generaties. Ze gaan (wanneer op leeftijd) werkelijk op onderzoek uit en leren van de prominente geleerden en zij zijn in sha Allaah waarachtig in hun woorden, wanneer zij zeggen dat ze de waarheid zoeken. 

Indien jij en je "vriend" waarachtig zijn in het zoeken naar de waarheid, dan leg je je dringende vragen bij mensen die kennis hebben over het geen, jullie geen (weinig) kennis over hebben. Alvorens je dit doet (als je het al doet) moet je jezelf eerst een aantal dringende vragen stellen; 
- Zul je gehoor geven aan de antwoorden en kan je je vriend aan de kant zetten als jij overtuigd bent, maar hij niet?
- Indien overtuigd, kan je het opbrengen tegen hem te zeggen dat je terugkeert naar Allaah en de Islaam als jouw leidraad neemt, waar hij geen plaats heeft, zolang hij geen moslim en mahram is? 

Take no offense... there was no harm intended 

En Allaah is de Schenker van succes en Hij, Verheven is Hij, weet het beste.

----------


## Noodkreet

ik heb je een prive bericht gestuurd. 
met mijn email adres.
xxx

----------


## Fayha95

Oh ik voel me niet beledigd hoor, ik snap je reactie.
Vergeet niet, ik was juist degene die de Islam verdedigde in het begin, en ik heb juist zoveel mogelijk uitgezocht om te kunnen bewijzen dat de Koran wel de waarheid is. Maar eerlijkheid duurt het langst he...

Maar bedenk nou zelf eens, is het uberhaupt ooit mogelijk om niet benvloed te zijn door onze omgeving?
Jij bent net zo benvloed door jouw eigen omgeving, net zoals ik benvloed was door mijn ouders en mijn omgeving.
En natuurlijk heeft het invloed als iemand ineens met een ander standpunt komt, of dat nou je vriend is of niet, dat doet er niet perse toe, maar wat we meestal doen is ons afsluiten van de dingen die in tegenstrijd zijn van wat we "denken te weten".
Jij verondersteld in je bericht, net zoals alle gelovigen (ongeacht welk geloof) dat omdat ik niet de Islam meer volg, ik daarom dus geen kennis er over zou hebben. Dat is een loos argument en je weet het zelf ook, jij kan niet in mijn hoofd kijken en mijn intelligentie bepalen en ook niet die van mijn vriend.
De meeste Moslims die ik persoonlijk ken weten nog niet eens een fractie over de Koran en wat er in staat en ook wat er mee bedoeld wordt volgens de officieel erkende Tafsir's, pfff de meesten weten niet eens van de Tafsir's af en welke van deze als "erkend" beschouwd worden. 

Jij beweert dat de Koran de waarheid is, als jij dit beweert vraag ik jouw je beste voetje voor te zetten om mij dit duidelijk te maken. Want wat maakt de Islam dan anders dan andere geloven?
En nee, ALSJEBLIEFT begin me niet over de zogenaamde "wetenschappelijke" wonderen die de Koran zogenaamd bevat, deze heb ik uitgezocht en dit zijn geen wonderen en zelfs een erg slechte representatie van hoe het werkelijk in elkaar zit.

- Zul je gehoor geven aan de antwoorden en kan je je vriend aan de kant zetten als jij overtuigd bent, maar hij niet?
*Natuurlijk, ik ben ook iemand die zoekt naar waarheid, maar ik zie nergens genoeg redenen om de Islam als waarheidsgetrouw te zien.*
- Indien overtuigd, kan je het opbrengen tegen hem te zeggen dat je terugkeert naar Allaah en de Islaam als jouw leidraad neemt, waar hij geen plaats heeft, zolang hij geen moslim en mahram is? 
*Dit is in principe dezelfde vraag als voorheen.. 

*Het spijt me dat dit moeilijk voor jou is om te zien dat er iemand de Islam niet meer accepteert, maar ik vertik het om blindelings ergens achteraan te gaan lopen puur omdat het me ingegoten is sinds dat ik kind was, want dat zijn de gevaren waardoor dingen zoals toen met Hitler ontstaan.Take no offense... there was no harm intended

----------


## Noodkreet

Ik sluit mij helemaal aan bij jouw reactie Fayha95. Wij leven in een maatschappij waar je tolorantie en wederzijds respect moet tonen.

----------


## Noodkreet

Waarom ben je zo hatelijk Rotterdam25?

----------


## Broederrr

> Oh ik voel me niet beledigd hoor, ik snap je reactie.
> Vergeet niet, ik was juist degene die de Islam verdedigde in het begin, en ik heb juist zoveel mogelijk uitgezocht om te kunnen bewijzen dat de Koran wel de waarheid is. Maar eerlijkheid duurt het langst he...
> 
> Maar bedenk nou zelf eens, is het uberhaupt ooit mogelijk om niet benvloed te zijn door onze omgeving?
> Jij bent net zo benvloed door jouw eigen omgeving, net zoals ik benvloed was door mijn ouders en mijn omgeving.
> En natuurlijk heeft het invloed als iemand ineens met een ander standpunt komt, of dat nou je vriend is of niet, dat doet er niet perse toe, maar wat we meestal doen is ons afsluiten van de dingen die in tegenstrijd zijn van wat we "denken te weten".
> Jij verondersteld in je bericht, net zoals alle gelovigen (ongeacht welk geloof) dat omdat ik niet de Islam meer volg, ik daarom dus geen kennis er over zou hebben. Dat is een loos argument en je weet het zelf ook, jij kan niet in mijn hoofd kijken en mijn intelligentie bepalen en ook niet die van mijn vriend.
> De meeste Moslims die ik persoonlijk ken weten nog niet eens een fractie over de Koran en wat er in staat en ook wat er mee bedoeld wordt volgens de officieel erkende Tafsir's, pfff de meesten weten niet eens van de Tafsir's af en welke van deze als "erkend" beschouwd worden. 
> 
> ...


Bismi'Allaah, wal-hamdoelillaah.

Bedankt voor je reactie, Fayha95.

ik ben aangenaam verrast dat je je niet beledigd voelt. Dit is zoals gezegd niet de insteek van mijn vorige bericht noch van de aankomende berichten. 

Ik ben niet vergeten dat je de Islaam probeerde te verdedigen, maar ik zet wel mijn vraagtekens hoe ver jij was/bent om de Islaam te kunnen verdedigen (in zaken van theologie). De ruwe buitenkant kennen wij allemaal wel onderhand, maar de kern ontbeert het bij ons.

Wij worden allemaal benvloedt door onze omgeving, maar het is aan ieder individu in wat voor mate hij/zij benvloedt wordt. ik ontken dan ook nergens dit gegeven. Ik zal mezelf hier kort herhalen, moslims zijn moslims. omdat zij er voor kiezen en het nodige bewijs daar voor hebben. Zij hebben hun schema's vrij gemaakt om werkelijk te onderzoeken of het geen dat zij (willen) geloven ook echt werkelijkheid is en waarom dit zo is. 

Als iemand een ander standpunt heeft en veronderstel dat ik geen antwoord heb. Dan ga ik naar het antwoord op zoek bij de "juiste" mensen (geleerden). Indien men waarachtig is, dan is geen km te ver. 

Nergens heb ik jouw intelligentie noch dat van jouw "vriend" aan de kaak gesteld? Ik heb enkel de kanttekening geplaatst wat jouw definitie van intelligentie is en wat jij verstaat als jij de term onderzoek gebruikt. Stop geen woorden in mijn mond die ik niet heb uitgesproken, ajb. 

Je hebt nu in meerdere berichten aangegeven dat jouw "omgeving" of moslimmensen die jij zegt te kennen, geen (of weinig) kennis hebben als het aan komt op de Quraan noch andere zaken die gerelateerd zijn aan de Islaam. Ik zeg, zoek de mensen die wel begrijpen wat er in de Quraan staat, die wel weten wat een tafsir is en die wel jouw vragen en dat van jouw vriend dol graag willen beantwoorden, omwille van Allaah. De uitdaging voor jou hierin is, trek jezelf los van die moslims die niks of weinig weten en laat jezelf kennis maken met geleerden, die weten waar ze over praten. Simpele uitdaging voor jezelf, indien je waarachtig bent in je zoektocht.

Als jij ook maar enigszins een klein beetje onderzoek had gedaan, dan zou je gezien hebben dat je vraag "zoek de verschillen" een spel is dat geen einde kent. De verschillen zijn namelijk immens. Beginnend bij het monothesme (het geloven in n God - Allaah - en dat Allaah, Verheven is Hij, de Enige is die het waard is aanbeden te worden).. Dit concept alleen al geeft aan dat de Islaam enorm verschilt van andere geloven, zoals de dag van de nacht verschilt. 

Om nog maar een wezenlijk verschil op te noemen is dat Allaah in de Quraan de mens "uitdaagt" om daarin tegenstrijdigheden te vinden. Geen enkel "goddelijk" boek heeft dit concept, behalve de Quraan en tot de dag van vandaag heeft men geen fout kunnen vinden. Hoe kan het ook anders.. als Allaah, de Verheven zegt;

*En als jullie in twijfel verkeren over datgene wat Wij hebben neergezonden (d.w.z. de Quraan) aan Onze dienaar (Mohammed). kom dan met een hoofdstuk gelijk daaraan en roep jullie getuigen naast Allaah, als jullie waarachtig zijn.* (2:23)

..en het antwoord van Allaah komt meteen in de vers die er op volgt..

_Maar als jullie dit niet doen, en jullie zullen dit nooit (kunnen) doen, vrees dan het Vuur waarvan de brandstof uit mensen en stenen bestaat, (en) dat gereed is gemaakt voor de ongelovigen._ (2:24)

Ik zal niet in gaan op jouw reactie waarin je de feiten die benoemd zijn in de Quraan, die onderhand wetenschappelijk zijn bewezen even naar beneden duwt, zonder enig argument, behalve dat ik er van moet uit gaan dat jij dat allemaal onderzocht hebt. Zo makkelijk gaat dat allemaal niet. 

Mag de vraag gesteld worden waar jij wel in bent gaan geloven of ben je nergens in gaan geloven? Zo ja, de vraag is waarom? Kun jij je levenswijze nu wel krachtig beargumenteren?

Als laatste, het is niet moeilijk, maar jammer dat je de Islaam niet meer accepteert. Niemand of niks in de Islaam vraagt van de moslim om blindelings iets te volgen. Taqleed (blindelings volgen) is not done. De Islaam stimuleert onderzoek en bestudering (dit zou je moeten weten als je Islaam onderzocht hebt). Dat er mensen zijn die dit doen, is aan hen. Er wordt dan ook simpelweg gezegd, toets de moslim aan de hand van de Islaam, maar toets de Islaam niet aan de hand van de moslim. De Islaam is en blijft de Islaam en daar verandert niets aan, terwijl de moslim (mens) een dynamische factor is. 

NOTE: Nogmaals, wees oprecht in je zoektocht en wend je tot de geleerden met je vragen en bi ithni Allaah zul je je antwoorden krijgen. 

En Allaah weet het beste en de Schenker van Succes.

----------


## Persephassa

> Al hamdoelillaah.
> 
> 
> Moge Allaah de mensen beschermen tegen dwaling en ons leiden naar de waarheid.
> 
> Je verhaal is een merkwaardig gegeven. Merkwaardig in verschillende aspecten; denk bijvoorbeeld dat je in je verhaal "moedig" vertelt dat je 'objectief' op onderzoek bent geweest en tot je schrik tot dezelfde conclusies kwam als je vriend. Het is een gegeven dat je wel degelijk benvloedt bent door je vriend, niet vanwege de uitkomst, maar het is een logisch vervolg na dat de "liefde van je leven" al een conclusie had getrokken. Daarnaast is het mogelijk dat je je vragen neer legt bij broeders en zusters die het niet (geheel) kunnen uitleggen. Ik zet dan ook een vraagteken bij het geen jij onderzoek noemt. Waarom stopt jouw onderzoek bij die "intelligente" mensen? Verder kan er een kant tekening gezet worden bij wat jij intelligent noemt. Zo kunnen er verscheidene kanttekeningen geplaatst worden. 
> 
> Het zijn de zonden waar door Allaah de mensen laten dwalen en de harten laat verharden. Waarbij als de waarheid recht voor hun neus bevindt, zij dit niet zien. De zonden vermeerderen en men ziet door de bomen het bos niet meer tot dat ze op een punt in hun leven komen, waarin ze het niet erg vinden. O wee, die persoon, O wee, die persoon.. Moge Allaah de moslims beschermen tegen dwaling en ons ver weg houden van het geen Hem ontevreden maakt. 
> 
> ...


Doe geen moeite,
Dit is zo doorzichtig,dit verhaal
Is uit de duim gezogen om islam is diskrediet te brengen en om onwetende moslims van de waarheid af te houden,aan dit verhaal klopt niks,zoveel van dit soort verhalen zijn in omloop en dat alles met n doel

Verspil je energie niet

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Doe geen moeite,
> Dit is zo doorzichtig,dit verhaal
> Is uit de duim gezogen om islam is diskrediet te brengen en om onwetende moslims van de waarheid af te houden,aan dit verhaal klopt niks,zoveel van dit soort verhalen zijn in omloop en dat alles met n doel
> 
> Verspil je energie niet


Zelfs al zou het nep zijn, dan nog is een goed antwoord (zoals van broederrr) niet per definitie verloren want heel veel mensen lezen mee.

----------


## Persephassa

> Zelfs al zou het nep zijn, dan nog is een goed antwoord (zoals van broederrr) niet per definitie verloren want heel veel mensen lezen mee.



Zo kun je hele boeken schrijven,want ik tref zulk typjes op zovaak ook op andere fora,je moet je hier gewoon niet mee bezig houden,goed antwoord of niet,ze proberen reacties uit te lokken en precies daarom moet je ze geen aandacht geven,want die hele zogenaamde moslima bestaat niet,
Mensen moeten niet zo naef doen

----------


## rik00s

Beste Zuster

Ik maak op dit moment het zelfde mee, als je deze jongen leuk vindt moet je inderdaad doorgaan want je weet alleen Allah oordeelt over mensen en niemand anders. Maar heb je nooit gedacht om zo'n onderwerp te starten in je familie/gezin bv. tijdens de middagmaal, en alsof doen maar eigenlijk de realiteit is, daarnaast ooit gepraat met die leuke jongen om hem te laten bekeren naar de Islam, dat zal veel complimenten als kritiek misschien brengen maar ik zou zeggen praat er eens over met je imam, ouders, vrienden, andere moslims, andere familieleden of misschien zelfs een priester. Ieder geval als je voelt dat je bij hem hoort zuster, raad ik je aan om door te gaan. Want je weet nooit hoe het uit loopt misschien komt er dag dat het over is jullie relatie of dat hij zich inderdaad bekeerd naar het zuivere pad, wie weet. Alleen Allah weet het beste.
-Bekeerde broeder rik

----------


## Fayha95

> Zelfs al zou het nep zijn, dan nog is een goed antwoord (zoals van broederrr) niet per definitie verloren want heel veel mensen lezen mee.


Mee eens, alhoewel ik ook snap wat Perspehassa bedoeld.
Maar Broederrr is respectvol gebleven in het gesprek, en dat is de juiste benadering om fatsoenlijk te discussies te kunnen voeren. En dat waardeer ik.

----------


## Fayha95

Hoi Broederrr, 

Ten eerste excuses voor de late reactie, ben nogal druk geweest en heb er een vakantie tussen gehad  :Smilie: 

Zoals ik al aangaf in een eerdere reactie wil ik even melden dat ik dankbaar ben je dat je dit gesprek respectvol benaderd, we mogen het wellicht niet eens zijn met een aantal dingen. Maar he, dat is prima toch?
Maar bij deze mijn response.


_"Wij worden allemaal benvloedt door onze omgeving, maar het is aan ieder individu in wat voor mate hij/zij benvloedt wordt. ik ontken dan ook nergens dit gegeven. Ik zal mezelf hier kort herhalen, moslims zijn moslims. omdat zij er voor kiezen en het nodige bewijs daar voor hebben. Zij hebben hun schema's vrij gemaakt om werkelijk te onderzoeken of het geen dat zij (willen) geloven ook echt werkelijkheid is en waarom dit zo is." 

_In een ideale wereld zou je gelijk hebben, en zou iedereen met een gezond verstand hun geloof tot de bodem moeten verkennen voordat ze dingen geloven en/of er naar handelen. Maar om te zeggen dat alle mensen die zich moslim noemen daar allemaal bewust voor gekozen hebben en het nodige bewijs voor hebben opgezocht is simpelweg niet waar, en dat weet jij ook. Tenzij jij hiermee wilt zeggen dat in principe de meerderheid van de moslims wereldwijd eigenlijk niet mee tellen, en dat alleen degenen die het echt bestudeerd hebben wel als moslim gerekend kunnen worden... Dan sluit je wel een hele grote groep mensen uit ben ik bang.

_"Als iemand een ander standpunt heeft en veronderstel dat ik geen antwoord heb. Dan ga ik naar het antwoord op zoek bij de "juiste" mensen (geleerden). Indien men waarachtig is, dan is geen km te ver." 

_Helemaal mee eens, en dit is ook de instelling die ik altijd heb. Dus op dat gebied zitten we op dezelfde golflengte  :Smilie:  Als men inderdaad compleet open en eerlijk kan zijn is inderdaad geen km te ver. 

_"Je hebt nu in meerdere berichten aangegeven dat jouw "omgeving" of moslimmensen die jij zegt te kennen, geen (of weinig) kennis hebben als het aan komt op de Quraan noch andere zaken die gerelateerd zijn aan de Islaam. Ik zeg, zoek de mensen die wel begrijpen wat er in de Quraan staat, die wel weten wat een tafsir is en die wel jouw vragen en dat van jouw vriend dol graag willen beantwoorden, omwille van Allaah. De uitdaging voor jou hierin is, trek jezelf los van die moslims die niks of weinig weten en laat jezelf kennis maken met geleerden, die weten waar ze over praten. Simpele uitdaging voor jezelf, indien je waarachtig bent in je zoektocht."

_Toch een beetje zonde om te zien dat omdat ik niet de antwoorden, die jij graag wil horen, gevonden heb bij de mensen met "kennis" in mijn omgeving jij deze daardoor meteen afschrijft. Maar goed, ik ben mijn zoektocht niet gestopt hoor, maar ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat hoe meer ik uitzoek en onderzoek, des te minder overtuigd ik raak... werkt een beetje averechts blijkbaar...

_"Als jij ook maar enigszins een klein beetje onderzoek had gedaan, dan zou je gezien hebben dat je vraag "zoek de verschillen" een spel is dat geen einde kent. De verschillen zijn namelijk immens. Beginnend bij het monothesme (het geloven in n God - Allaah - en dat Allaah, Verheven is Hij, de Enige is die het waard is aanbeden te worden).. Dit concept alleen al geeft aan dat de Islaam enorm verschilt van andere geloven, zoals de dag van de nacht verschilt."

_Hiermee insinueer je dat ik geen onderzoek heb gedaan, maar goed ik zie het even door de vingers. Ten eerste betekent het monothesme slechts het geloof in 1 god, de Islam is daar niet uniek in. Alle Abrahamitische geloven zoals het Christendom en Jodendom vallen daar ook onder, weliswaar is dit dezelfde god, maar de religies zelf zijn aanzienlijk tegenstrijdig. Er zijn nog veel meer andere monothestische geloven in de wereld zoals het Sikhisme en Zoroastrisme die niks met de god van Abraham te maken hebben. Monothesme betekent slechts 1 god, en die god is niet per definitie Allah.


_"Om nog maar een wezenlijk verschil op te noemen is dat Allaah in de Quraan de mens "uitdaagt" om daarin tegenstrijdigheden te vinden. Geen enkel "goddelijk" boek heeft dit concept, behalve de Quraan en tot de dag van vandaag heeft men geen fout kunnen vinden. Hoe kan het ook anders.. als Allaah, de Verheven zegt;_

*En als jullie in twijfel verkeren over datgene wat Wij hebben neergezonden (d.w.z. de Quraan) aan Onze dienaar (Mohammed). kom dan met een hoofdstuk gelijk daaraan en roep jullie getuigen naast Allaah, als jullie waarachtig zijn.* (2:23)

_..en het antwoord van Allaah komt meteen in de vers die er op volgt.._

_Maar als jullie dit niet doen, en jullie zullen dit nooit (kunnen) doen, vrees dan het Vuur waarvan de brandstof uit mensen en stenen bestaat, (en) dat gereed is gemaakt voor de ongelovigen._ (2:24)"

Oke, ik snap dat deze sura heel redelijk klinkt. 
Maar als we deze even goed bekijken zijn er kritieke problemen met deze sura en hoe deze gebruikt wordt;

Ten eerste verklaard 2:24 deze uitdaging al meteen nutteloos aangezien hier al in wordt gezegd dat dit nooit zou kunnen worden behaald, en als je het dan toch wil proberen en faalt dat je dan naar de hel gaat. Nou lekker dan..
Ook niet onbelangrijk is dat Moslims al in de Quraan geloofden, geen enkele moslim zal daarom ooit een door mens gemaakte sura accepteren als gelijkwaardig of beter zijnde dan de Quraan. Allah verklaard hierin al dat niemand de uitdaging ooit zal kunnen behalen.
Zie je niet hoe onlogisch dit is?

Ten tweede is er nogal wat verwarring over wat men verstaat onder "een hoofdstuk gelijk daaraan", hebben we het hier over de betekenis, de potische manier van schrijven, het taalgebruik, de grammatica?

_Mag de vraag gesteld worden waar jij wel in bent gaan geloven of ben je nergens in gaan geloven? Zo ja, de vraag is waarom? Kun jij je levenswijze nu wel krachtig beargumenteren?

_Tja, ik weet eerlijk gezegd momenteel niet goed of er berhaupt wel een geloof is waar ik me in kan vinden. Is lastig natuurlijk na dit allemaal, ik zit nog steeds wel in een periode van ontwenning, als ik het zo mag noemen. Ik zie mezelf wel als een goed mens, ik steel niet, bedrieg niet en probeer zoveel mogelijk mijn medemens te helpen waar nodig. Ik denk ook persoonlijk dat als er dan een god is, dat deze het meer kan waarderen wanneer iemand goed handelt vanuit zichzelf, zonder dat daar het dreigement van hemel of hel tegenover staat. En daarbij is het moeilijk om in deze wereld met zoveel verschillende religies uit te zoeken welke nou de juiste is, andere geloven hebben net zoveel goede redenen om te denken dat wat zij hebben waar is.
Goed zijn voor anderen brengt al een beloning op zich, ik voel me dan ook meteen goed door iets voor een ander te doen, dat is voor mij genoeg. 

_Als laatste, het is niet moeilijk, maar jammer dat je de Islaam niet meer accepteert. Niemand of niks in de Islaam vraagt van de moslim om blindelings iets te volgen. Taqleed (blindelings volgen) is not done. De Islaam stimuleert onderzoek en bestudering (dit zou je moeten weten als je Islaam onderzocht hebt). Dat er mensen zijn die dit doen, is aan hen. Er wordt dan ook simpelweg gezegd, toets de moslim aan de hand van de Islaam, maar toets de Islaam niet aan de hand van de moslim. De Islaam is en blijft de Islaam en daar verandert niets aan, terwijl de moslim (mens) een dynamische factor is. 
_
Dit klopt, en dit is ook de reden waarom ik er in eerst instantie ook met volle moed en overtuiging mee aan de slag ging, destijds overtuigd dat wat er dan boven water zou komen toch wel de Quraan zou complimenteren. Maar dat was zoals je denk ik wel hebt gemerkt niet het geval..
En dat de Islam niet getoetst moet worden aan de moslim, daar ben ik het uiteraard ook mee eens.

Alhoewel ik niet deze forum post ben begonnen om te vechten over sura's en dergelijke, ik zocht slechts iemand met een gelijke ervaring, ik ben hier niet op stennis te schoppen of anderen te overtuigen de dingen te zien zoals ik ze ben komen te weten. Ik hoop dat dat duidelijk is. Maar goed, ik bewonder je intentie en weet ook dat je het goed bedoeld, en dat waardeer ik echt.  :Smilie: 

X

F

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Hiermee insinueer je dat ik geen onderzoek heb gedaan, maar goed ik zie het even door de vingers. Ten eerste betekent het monothesme slechts het geloof in 1 god, de Islam is daar niet uniek in. Alle Abrahamitische geloven zoals het Christendom en Jodendom vallen daar ook onder, weliswaar is dit dezelfde god, maar de religies zelf zijn aanzienlijk tegenstrijdig. Er zijn nog veel meer andere monothestische geloven in de wereld zoals het Sikhisme en Zoroastrisme die niks met de god van Abraham te maken hebben. Monothesme betekent slechts 1 god, en die god is niet per definitie Allah.


Uit deze reactie blijkt dat Broederr het bij het rechte eind heeft. De islam onderscheidt zich wel degelijk van de andere religies. Het is erg belangrijk om eerst de grond beginselen van de islam te leren, en te beginnen met het bestuderen van tawhied: 

Tauwhied Ar-Roeboebiyyah
Tauwhied Al-Oeloehiyyah
Tawhied Al-Asmaa Was-Sifaat

Dit is van essentieel belang om de islam te begrijpen. Misschien kan broederrr je een aantal links geven, InshAllah.

----------


## Fayha95

Dat zal best zo zijn dat we mensen zijn die dingen hier proberen te lokken, maar nogmaals, ik ben hier eigenlijk helemaal niet voor een discussie over de Quraan. Ik kwam hier om mensen te vinden met een soortgelijke ervaring als de mijne. Anderen op dit forum begonnen zelf meteen over de Quraan.

----------


## Fayha95

> Uit deze reactie blijkt dat Broederr het bij het rechte eind heeft. De islam onderscheidt zich wel degelijk van de andere religies. Het is erg belangrijk om eerst de grond beginselen van de islam te leren, en te beginnen met het bestuderen van tawhied: 
> 
> Tauwhied Ar-Roeboebiyyah
> Tauwhied Al-Oeloehiyyah
> Tawhied Al-Asmaa Was-Sifaat
> 
> Dit is van essentieel belang om de islam te begrijpen. Misschien kan broederrr je een aantal links geven, InshAllah.


Ik schrijf nergens dat de Islam niet anders is dan andere geloven, ik heb het hier alleen over het feit dat de term monothesme niet exclusief toepasbaar is op de Islam of Abrahamitische religies zoals Broederrr deed laten blijken.
Nogmaals wordt gesuggereerd dat ik er niets vanaf kan weten omdat ik niet meer geloof, dit is wel een erg typische reactie die ik vaker hoor... ben het wel gewend ondertussen

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Het oude liedje: als je niet gelooft, dan heb je het niet begrepen. Oftwel: er klopt iets niet aan jou. Walgelijk respectloos. Bah.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Het oude liedje: als je niet gelooft, dan heb je het niet begrepen. Oftwel: er klopt iets niet aan jou. Walgelijk respectloos. Bah.


Uit haar opmerkingen (over het monothesme) blijkt inderdaad dat ze de grond beginselen van de islam niet begrepen heeft. Dat te constateren heeft niets met respectloos zijn te maken. Ze geeft zelf aan dat ze eigenlijk niet hier is om een discussie te voeren maar om gelijkgestemden te vinden, dus ben ik er verder niet meer op in gegaan.

----------


## HaasHaas

ik vind het maar een vaag gebeuren. twee mensen die iets hebben met mekaar en die ook iets samen willen gaan opbouwen maar die de strijd tegelijkertijd ook aangaan met een of andere god, de koran, de islam in dit geval, want dat is wel even handig; de familie en zelfs de liefde. beiden hebben niet veel met het geloof. de een is tegen het geloof, de ander in feite ook wel al heeft ze zich nooit echt in verdiept en wil vooral door dit debacle haar ouders niet verliezen. ouders die in feite eigenlijk nooit een punt van hebben gemaakt dat je niet religieus bent. ik neem aan dat ze dat ook zelf hebben gezien. als iemand nooit gepraktiseerd heeft, waarom zou iemand op latere leeftijd dat wel gaan doen. daar zit al een vage lijn tussen. heeft het iets met een bepaalde verwachtingspatroon te maken. 

lastig lastig. keuzes in het leven maken is moeilijk he. je geeft zelf aan dat je nooit iets met het geloof hebt gehad. dus in feite geen geloofsovertuiging hebt. omdat je die drive simpelweg van nature niet kent. je gelooft niet in het geloof. dan ben je al snel uitgepraat. het geloof is het geloof. je gelooft het of je gelooft het niet. wil je gaan geloven dan moet je je daarin laten leiden door iemand die je kan overtuigen. je kunt niet tegen een geloof gaan aanschoppen en dan verwachten dat het de deuren voor je opent want oh je schopt zo lekker hard en je maakt anders onze deur kapot. zo werkt dat niet. het is een proces. je moet een keuze maken. kies je voor die grote liefde in je leven en loop je daarbij de kans je ouders en familieleden kwijt te raken, so be it. dat is het leven. het leven bestaat uit offers brengen. als je echt staat voor datgene waar je voor staat, dan komt alles wel goed. het wordt alleen lastig als je denkt dat zo'n proces snel gaat. hoe ik je nu lees, lijkt het wel alsof alles en iedereen de weg voor jou moet vrijmaken. want ik heb een mening en de rest is gewoon onzin. zo werkt het niet. 
zoek naar een middenweg. waarin jij en je vriend zich in kunnen vinden. betrek daar eventueel ook je ouders bij. mocht dat niet baten, tja, dan heb jij in ieder geval je best gedaan om er iets van te maken. dus oftewel, religie speelt hier helemaal geen rol. jullie zijn beiden niet gelovig, je ouders hebben je klaarblijkelijk vrij gelaten als het gaat om religie, dus deze uitkomst is niet eens zo heel erg raar en best simpel op te lossen. wat jij wil is acceptatie. begin eerst met jezelf accepteren en dan komt de rest vanzelf. creer geen zelfhaat omdat je denkt dat je anders bent dan anderen. je bent zeker niet de eerste laat staan de laatste. en dan doel ik niet op moslims. dit is een mondiaal probleem die bij vele geloofsovertuigingen en culturen voorkomt. laat je niet gek maken door de politiek van mensen.

----------


## Fayha95

Verlicht me dan, want je maakt een statement die nergens op slaat. Alleen maar een aanval op mijn kennis.
Grappig dat ik dit weer zie ook, altijd het argument van gelovigen: ze heeft zus of zo niet begrepen dus al haar argumenten kunnen we van tafel schuiven... 

Wil je me nu gaan vertellen dat Islaam niet monothestisch is? ok, ik luister en waarom dan wel niet? Dan is dit is voor het eerst dat ik hoor dat Allah niet de enige god is in Islaam... 
Of wil je juist zeggen dat Islaam de enige monothestische religie is? verklaar jezelf aub.

Of wellicht snap je de term monothesme niet? Mono=n Theos=God

Ik weet ook wel dat in de Islaam het Christendom niet beschouwd wordt als een monothestisch geloof vanwege dat Jezus niet gezien wordt als de zoon van god. Maar dat is de interpretatie van de Islam op het Christendom, niet hoe het woord monothesme over het algemeen gebruikt wordt. En ja het christendom wordt beschouwd door iedereen buiten Islaam als een monothestisch geloof. Ben je het daar niet mee eens dan stel ik voor dat je wellicht beter een discussie met een Christene daarover kunt voeren.

Onderbouw je argumenten aub.

----------


## Fayha95

Bedankt voor je antwoord, en meedenken.
Natuurlijk wil ik acceptatie van mijn ouders, zou jij dat ook niet willen dan?

Het punt is dat religie de acceptatie van mijn ouders, en een eventuele middenweg onmogelijk maakt.
Nee, ik denk niet dat mijn ouders op een geweldadige manier mij zullen vervolgen of wat dan ook, maar dat betekent ook niet dat acceptatie vanuit hun mogelijk is.
Ik heb ook tegen hen gezegd dat mijn deur altijd open staat voor hun, en ik probeer mijn ouders ook niet te overtuigen van mijn denken over hun geloof. Ik accepteer ondertussen mijn eigen visie, en ik hoop met alles in mijn hart dat mijn ouders op een gegeven moment ook bijdraaien... niet qua geloof perse, maar meer qua accepteren... 

fingers crossed  :Smilie: 

peace!

----------


## GentleMan86

Je bent nog jon Fayha95.Dat je intelligent bent, is al duidelijk, maar wijsheid komt met de jaren.Ben eens even intelligent en onderschat wijsheid niet.Ik ben 31 en dacht precies als jij, maar niet meer en dus, denk ik dat je weleens, een overhaaste beslissing aan het nemen kunt zijn.Je zegt dat je nooit gelovig bent bent geweest, maar je doet wel moeite om je in te lezen.Dit ruikt naar nieuwschierigheid.Ben je misschien toch , stiekem, misschien zelfs, onbewust, een spiritueel iemand, zoekende naar antwoorden?Wat als je nu door gaat met je ''grote liefde'' hem jullie kinderen schenkt, om vervolgens toch te blijven denken, het kan toch niet zo zijn dat dit het was? leven om te sterven, that`s it?Er zijn mensen op deze wereld, die zichzelf uitvinders noemen.Hier ben ik het mee oneens.Alles dat men ''uitgevonden'' heeft, bestonden de materialen al voor.Mensen connecten slechts verschillende materialen, we vinden niets uit.De vraag is, hoe zijn de grondstoffen ontstaan? hoe is de aarde ontstaan? hoe is the big bang ontstaan?Met name mijn laatste vraag, betreft de big bang, weet niemand het antwoord op.Explosies ontstaan niet zomaar fayha95, daar gaat ook een proces aan vooraf.En het allermooiste hiervan, is dat explosies, zoals wij ze kennen, vernietigen. Toch heeft deze explosie, ons gemaakt? alles gebouwd?Mensen waar de shaytaan aan vasthangt, laten zich vooral leiden door hun ego beste Fayha95.Mensen die snappen wat ik snap, weten dat er iemand veel wijzer en machtiger is dan zij, waardoor je je plek leert kennen en je nooit te vullen ego, tot rust komt.Insha allah komt het goed met je.

----------


## GentleMan86

Ik weet niet waarom, maar de laatste tijd als ik iets post, komt het heel anders terecht dan ik het typte.Het was ordelijk getypt en wel, sloeg alinea`s over etc, maar t komt gewoon naast elkaar zodra ik plaats snelle reactie klik.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Ik weet niet waarom, maar de laatste tijd als ik iets post, komt het heel anders terecht dan ik het typte.Het was ordelijk getypt en wel, sloeg alinea`s over etc, maar t komt gewoon naast elkaar zodra ik plaats snelle reactie klik.


 Iedereen heeft er last van, we kunnen geen alinea's maken, er is iets met de opmaak.

----------


## Rowayda70

Ik lees jullie verhalen me turkse vriendin had ook met een geweldige nederlandse jongen maar ze heb het idd uit gemaakt vanwege de ouders... zal dit ooit veranderen dat het toch gaat veranderen in Tunesi is het wel nou toegestaan om met een niet moslim te gaan.. zal het hier ook worden? Ik zie toch dat het geloof ja wel minder is geweest honden waren haram maar zie toch nu wel moslims met honden en met blanken gaan

----------


## Alibombali

Ik heb alle berichten gelezen en reageer graag hierop.Ten eerste vind ik de Grand Wazoo en Persephassa idioot. Ik snap Fayha95 heel goed en dit lijkt mij geen verzonnen verhaal. Mensen die niet tegen kunnen dat er vragen, kritiek of twijfels bij het geloof zijn (welke dan ook) gaan gelijk de aanval in en dat is triest. De Koran heeft degelijk tegenstrijdige ayeti, ook al beweren de geleerden van niet. Die verwijzen dan naar de hadith, maar hadith is simpelweg MENSENWERK. Als je zo daar in stellig gelooft dat het ook het woord van God is dan geloof je ook in Sinterklaas. Ik geef een boodschap aan Fayha95 en dat is luister naar je hart. Wil je een toekomst met die jongen en wil hij dat ook met jou? Ga er dan voor. Ik denk niet dat jouw ouders je gaan verstoten omdat je niets met het geloof doet. Als dat zo is, dan houden zij niet van je. Klinkt misschien heel hard maar het is zo. In de marokkaanse gemeenschap is het gewoon eigenlijk taboe dat er, indien er vragen zijn, onduidelijkheden met geen logisch antwoord en toch op door blijven gaan. Het is zo vanaf de geboorte al ingedoktrineerd dat mensen niet beter weten en dan zeggen dat Islam de ware geloof is. Ik ga een paar vragen stellen en daag mensen uit om een normaal antwoord hierop te geven.1) waarom worden christenen en (voornamelijk) joden aangevallen in de Koran, terwijl in 1 ayet staat het geloof van de Christenen en Joden en Sabiers ook goed is?2) Elke moslim moet de thora, evangelie en psalmen respecteren. Waarom zegt men keihard Islam is het ware geloof?3) Waarom wordt er meerdere keren gezegd in de Koran dat ongelovigen naar de hel gaan?4) Waarom mag je als moslim geen vrienden zijn met Joden en Christenen?.Even terzijde. Als iemand die zijn heleleven lang niets met geloof heeft gedaan maar die als goed mens heeft geleefd op deze aarde vervolgens hoort op Dag des Oordeels: jij bent slecht geweest. Dan vind ik de Schepper niet barmhartig..Ook leuk om na te denken: Wij als moslims hebben 4 heilige boeken; Thora, Psalmen, Evangelie en Kor'an.In het hindoeisme (duizenden jaren eerder dan profeet Jezus werd geboren), hebben ook vier heilige boeken. Grappig he; de Veda's.Christenen geloven in de drie eenheid: Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest.Hindoeisme hebben ook de drie eenheid: Brahma, Vishnu en Shiva.Nou kan mij dat geen toeval lijken.

----------


## sjo

Reeds 45 jaar ben ik gehuwd met een ex - moslima. Ik dank God elke dag voor haar. Zijzelf dankt God voor zijn verlossing uit de duisternis van haar jeugd...

----------

